# Help with Samsung Q85 Judder Problems??



## Blenton (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm looking for some help with my fancy new-fangled light emitter: Santa brought a 75" Q85 to my doorstep this year, and.... I absolutely hate it. Like, really badly.

The new 4k unit replaced a 1080P samsung of the 55" variety circa 2016 or so and although the picture is MUCH more brilliant on the 4k unit, the motion is absolutely atrocious with gobs of judder/stutter/shaking yada yada. I know that sounds vague, but it's like somebody is shaking the camera at times or like people slow down then speed up then slow down then speed up as they are moving across the screen. It happens with all of my sources - Apple TV 4k, Roku Ultra, and Sony UBP-X800M2 4k disc player; 4k and 1080p sources do it alike. It isn't a constant thing, but happens often and can be repeated on specific scenes. The worst offender, for example, is something simple: the end credits of certain streaming shows like that one British Baking show that my wife likes to watch. When streaming from Netflix (with a healthy internet connection and good Wifi at the house), the Play Next in 5..4..3..2..1 icon pops up in the bottom right in the corner and a ghost image of it literarily bounces an inch or two up and down several times a second while stuttering.

Initially, I turned off ALL motion processing on the TV as well as ALL other devices and watched in FilmMaker mode. But intermediate-speed motion scenes were often so consistently jittery that I decided to turn on a very limited amount of motion processing - mainly judder reduction to 3 or 4 out 10 - just enough to smooth out the picture without turning it in to a soap opera. But the introduces other weird oddities like the aforementioned end credits bouncing. Another good example is on one of the Blue Planet or Blue Earth 4k discs with a few birds flying across the screen with the ocean as a background. At certain times, the birds develop a "sonic boom" at their noses. Seriously, it looks like slow motion videos of a sonic boom. Sometimes there are even two or three birds on the screen at the same time as the one singular bird flying across the screen jukes and jives.

It is so distracting that I can't just sit back and enjoy a single show or movie without having to close my eyes periodically to keep from getting sick or extremely perturbed like somebody is rapidly flicking an light in an out of my vision. NONE of this was apparent on my old TV set.

I've replace all of the HDMI cables. I've turned off ALL motion processing, then experimented with motion processing on each individual device one at a time to see if something is problematic. But if I reduce one artifact or distraction, something else is introduced elsewhere. I've contacted the retailer but of course, like the dummy that I am, I bought the TV during a black friday sale but waited to set it up until Christmas to surprise the kiddos so swapping it out is not an option and it would now be considered a warranty issue. To the retailer's credit, they came to look at the TV (but didn't give me a phone call until they were on the doorstep and I wasn't home); my wife was home and they absconded with it for diagnosis. And, of course, they don't see anything wrong with it.

I took some slow-mo videos of certain scenes like the ones above and it VERY clear that there is a problem. Has anybody had issues with one of these Samsung TV's? I have seen problems with the 80 series TV's from 2020 but that was with the UK division. Either way, I'm pretty frustrated with the TV. I should say that I consider myself fairly tech savvy but that doesn't mean I didn't overlook something completely simple. Any help would be appreciated.

** Please note - I think I've been using judder and stutter interchangeably; I understand there are differences between the two but it's like me calling quartz counters granite - just a bad habit I guess. Either way, I'm talking about what appears to be JUDDER but may well be stutter but I can't imagine that being the case as some of the content is 4k native discs.


----------

